# Close quarter bo sparring strategy



## Christopher Adamchek (May 10, 2019)

Prime example of close quarter bo strategy 

Block, strike, strip, jam, kick, range, strike
(Slow mo)


----------



## Flying Crane (May 10, 2019)

Both people are taking a middle grip on the bo, yet spend a lot of time outside of that range.  At times it’s seems like they are reaching for each other.  

Are you in the video?


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (May 10, 2019)

Happens with all weapons floating out of range, and when you think of mid grip you only have 2ft to work with. 

Im on the right.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 10, 2019)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> Happens with all weapons floating out of range, and when you think of mid grip you only have 2ft to work with.
> 
> Im on the right.


Yeah, the truth of the matter is that when real engagement happens, bones get broken.  So there is a real, and necessary, separation between actual use, and drills or sparring.  Safety requires it.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 11, 2019)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> Prime example of close quarter bo strategy
> 
> Block, strike, strip, jam, kick, range, strike
> (Slow mo)


What is the purpose in mid grip versus outer grip I've spent some time sparring friends (with training), and what we've discovered is holding the end of the bo seems to be much more effective than holding the middle, if the other person has a bo as well. Hae you noticed/been able to use any advantages holding the middle in actual sparring sessions?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 11, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> What is the purpose in mid grip versus outer grip I've spent some time sparring friends (with training), and what we've discovered is holding the end of the bo seems to be much more effective than holding the middle, if the other person has a bo as well. Hae you noticed/been able to use any advantages holding the middle in actual sparring sessions?


From my meager experience, mid-grip is faster in transition and blocking, and gives you quick access to both ends, so you're attacking with both hands. Outer grip gives you range and adds power to big moves. I teach sliding between them as needed, and would be more likely to use the outer grip at that distance, unless I can close to jam (like a transition from striking distance to clinch).


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 11, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> From my meager experience, mid-grip is faster in transition and blocking, and gives you quick access to both ends, so you're attacking with both hands. Outer grip gives you range and adds power to big moves. I teach sliding between them as needed, and would be more likely to use the outer grip at that distance, unless I can close to jam (like a transition from striking distance to clinch).


From what I've experienced, just holding onto outer grip gives you the range, and the flexibility from midgrip can't overcome that. This is something where I've seriously tried and practiced midgrip since I prefer it, but just could not win over outergrip. I would need either video proof or personal experience of someone beating me to trust in midgrip, even as a transition phrase.


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (May 11, 2019)

So most arts that use staff, use outer grip with transitions to mid grip. 
"Traditional" okinawan bo techniques use almost entirely mid grip.

Outer grip gives you much greater range, good transitions, but limits strikes.  You have a forehand, back hand, and thrust.

Mid-grip gives you a serious lack a range but everything is quicker.  You have a forehand, back hand, and thrust on both ends real quick, as well as a center block/strike.  7 vs 3

Personally i usually float a lot between the two but mid-grip is really useful and helps your reaction.  I can do a video of outer grip vs mid-grip


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 11, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> From what I've experienced, just holding onto outer grip gives you the range, and the flexibility from midgrip can't overcome that. This is something where I've seriously tried and practiced midgrip since I prefer it, but just could not win over outergrip. I would need either video proof or personal experience of someone beating me to trust in midgrip, even as a transition phrase.


I agree that in staff vs. staff there's a distinct advantage to outer grip. Mid grip is for closer work. Since I'm training to use against either a weapon (could be knife, stick, baseball bat, etc.) or empty hand, the ability to change those distances becomes important. Against another staff or similar weapon, I'd change to mid grip when I lose the distance for outer grip (someone gets closer because I failed to control distance) or if I make an entry to cut off their ranged attack (if someone was better than me at outer grip distance, for instance).

But honestly, if someone is good at staff work and has a staff, I'm probably in trouble no matter what grip I'm using.


----------



## Anarax (May 11, 2019)

There are inherent advantages and disadvantages on weapon grips. Yes, outer grip has a range/power advantage, but mid grip has a speed/versatility advantage. The situation, training methodology and our experiences will cause us to favor one grip over the other. However, both are viable grips.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 11, 2019)

I favor the single-end grip, but with the ability to switch from one end to the other.  But that is the bulk of my experience.  I find it to be both quick and powerful.  It does require more space, however.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 11, 2019)

I like to hold on the 1/3 and 2/3 spots. This way not only I can strike with both ends.

If I let go my

- left hand, I can strike toward my right with 2/3 length of the stick.
- right hand, I can strike toward my left with 2/3 length of the stick.


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (May 11, 2019)

Both grips can be advantageous against each other with experience.  When using the mid grip, one i use a lot of forward pressure and two i can move faster.  Here i use both against the other and a quick snippet of floating between the two as i normally would.


----------



## isshinryuronin (May 12, 2019)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> "Traditional" okinawan bo techniques use almost entirely mid grip


  True traditional Okinawan karate is designed for close-in fighting.  Seizing and grappling and short range strikes are the rule.  Bo can also be very effective short range when held in thirds. Offensive capability is superior due to speedy combinations and power transmitted from the techniques with the bo for disarming and locking similar to empty hand fighting.  Holding the bo at the end increases range and most useful for defense and keeping the opponent at a distance, although if the opponent slips thru the defense he will be in a great position to wreak havoc on the inside.


----------



## isshinryuronin (May 12, 2019)

Mistyped correction:  ..."speedy combinations and power transmitted from the body.  It also allows for techniques with the bo for..."


----------

